# 気をつけて ¡ten cuidado!



## bigdummy

안녕하새요

いつも僕の姪を連れて遊びに行く公園に、乱暴な子供がいて、韓国人も何人かいます。自分の遊びに夢中でうちの姪にぶつかったりしていますが、その子供が近づいたら、「気をつけて」と韓国語で言えたらいいと思いますが、手伝ってくださる方はいらっしゃるでしょうか。


En el parque al que llevo a mi sobrina a jugar, hay muchos chamaquitos bruscos que andan corriendo sin mirar adónde van. Algunos de ellos son coreanitos y les quisiera decir, "Ten cuidado" cuando corren cerca a mi sobrina. ¿Alguien me puede ayudar?


----------



## soupdragon78

Encontré la palabra choshimhae (조심해!) en mi diccionario pero no se si esto se dice a los pequeños. 

I found the word choshimhae (조심해!) in my dictionary but I don't know if you can say this to kids. 

Anybody know any better?
Alguien sabe mas? 

Soup


----------



## bigdummy

gracias,

一応、使ってみます


----------



## Mack&Mack

soupdragon78 said:


> Encontré la palabra choshimhae (조심해!) en mi diccionario pero no se si esto se dice a los pequeños.
> 
> I found the word choshimhae (조심해!) in my dictionary but I don't know if you can say this to kids.
> 
> Anybody know any better?
> Alguien sabe mas?
> 
> Soup


 
You can say this to kids. I reckon that is one of the most frequently used words for kids. =)


----------



## fiveseven

I second Mack&Mack's response - puede decir 'choshimhae' pero el sonido de 'cho' es mas soft J sound (in English) que 'ch' pero en Español, eso sonido no existe...pues 'choshime' (en la forma Español).   And the tone when saying it is pretty monotonous since Korean, unlike Chinese languages, has no tone.


----------



## bigdummy

gracias a todos
感謝해요


----------

